# help on installing a auto meter tach



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

hey guys, i've looked around this place many times looking for info on my car, but i have a question to ask now. I have a 94 Sentra E and want to install an autometer monster tach in it but i have had some problems. 
1. where do i need to connect the green wire to my coil. my car did not come with a tach.
2. where is a hole in the fire wall i might be able to route the wire through, or do i have to drill one myself.
3. can i connect the black wire to my radio ground wire

thanks for any tips or tricks you might know, i'm in over my head


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Sentra E said:


> *1. where do i need to connect the green wire to my coil. my car did not come with a tach.
> 2. where is a hole in the fire wall i might be able to route the wire through, or do i have to drill one myself.
> 3. can i connect the black wire to my radio ground wire*



I had an Autometer tach hooked up a few months back... let's see what help I can be.  

(1) We spliced the green tach wire right into coil wire, and used some black electrical tape to bind it up. Worked great... just ran the green wire back through a firewall hole.

(2) The hole we used was above the gas pedal.

(3) Um... not sure. We grounded the black wire to a screw into the metal frame under that dash. Dunno if the stereo will suffice.

Good luck!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm no "Search Nazi" but did you use the search feature here to try and find the answers to your questions? You didn't look to hard, because I answered this question just yesterday and it's in this same forum. It's okay, just look a little harder next time, some people can be real big dicks about this. Mine's just smaller. Click here to read it


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

i'm sorry, after i posted i searched and found some good info, did it in the wrong order, again, sorry


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

It's alright dude, I just have seen too many newbies get ignored or hollered at because they didn't obey the "search nazi manifesto".


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Try this http://www.geocities.com/g_wellwood/automotive/sentraother.html#tachometer And I don't think it's on any of these weird search engine thingies.

Greg


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

thanks for everything guys, it's all done, just need to buy a gromt to put in the fire wall. next thing to tackle, a turbo


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Not to be mean or a jerk but if you have trouble installing a tach how are you gonna do a turbo. Not that I could at this point, mainly due to finacial reasons, but ya know


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i just felt one of the weiredest things. i was thiking what you were saying SENTRA_INDUSTies but as i was reading it. "Now that ive got my 5inch tach im gonna run me a turbo!" J/K sentra E. hey taht was myy first car. 94 e. i have a 93 now cause i lost it in a head one. one quick questino....where are you gonna mount you tach. cause i did mine right at the top of the center council. were the a/c heater vents are. its worked out great cause it wasnt in my view. (i made an officer of the law sit im my car cause he said my tach was obstruction of view...i know he felt stupid....he might have wanted to drive it after he sat in the se-r buckets)


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

i just put an aftermarket on my sentra and i connected the the switch wire ty radio and as far as the far wall good luck i just ran it through the side of the door and connected it to the ignition coil the green wire goes to the negative of the coil which i believe is also green and there u go it should be all good


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Pet peeve time. I don't understand why people go to all the trouble to drill holes in their firewall and hack into their coil wiring, when there is a tach wire abandoned in their dash which is where the OEM tach would have been connected if one had been installed. I guess people just like to do things the hard way as well as the wrong way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

"Pet peeve time. I don't understand why people go to all the trouble to drill holes in their firewall and hack into their coil wiring, when there is a tach wire abandoned in their dash which is where the OEM tach would have been connected if one had been installed. I guess people just like to do things the hard way as well as the wrong way"

great observation


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

maxpower559, 

Here's a pic of my tach installed, I put the shift lite on the console. it came out pretty good I think...


----------

